# OK, So who's with me????



## JohnT (Feb 28, 2017)

Happy Fat Tuesday everyone. 

I am sure that most of you know that I take the pledge during lent. 

Yup, in the spirit of the season, I give up all forms of alcohol. 

Now I know that this normally goes over like a lead brick, but I have done this since I was 19. It was then that I saw my mother put into re-hab. It was a very traumatic and rather ugly time in my life. The good news is that my mother came out of re-hab and has never relapsed. It has been 35 years sober for her and I could not be more proud. 

The whole experience has put the "don't let this happen to you" bug in me. Alcoholism runs in families, so I have a healthy respect for it. To this end, I never drink on a "school night" and I give it up completely for lent. The lent thing is more to find out just how hard it is to go without. So far, it has been a piece of cake. 

So, here is my question (and I ask this each year). Who is with me? Who will also take the pledge?? It is only 40 days and just think how great wine will taste once lent is over and you are happy knowing that you are the master of your own domain.

I plan to go straight through for 40 days, so my lent will be from 3/1 through 4/9. This allows me to have wine on Easter weekend. Set your own rules and goals.


----------



## dcbrown73 (Feb 28, 2017)

I'm really not religious, (Agnostic, not Atheist) but I believe keeping pledges like this are good for people. It helps validate that a person still has self control and builds inner strength through confidence once you successfully complete that pledge. (like setting goals helps drive people to do and get better)

I commend you on that.

I will not be doing this pledge as I was not prepared to do so and have "events" I've already scheduled. Like my monthly community wine tasting I host every month.


----------



## JohnT (Feb 28, 2017)

dcbrown73 said:


> I'm really not religious, (Agnostic, not Atheist) but I believe keeping pledges like this are good for people. It helps validate that a person still has self control and builds inner strength through confidence once you successfully complete that pledge. (like setting goals helps drive people to do and get better)
> 
> I commend you on that.
> 
> I will not be doing this pledge as I was not prepared to do so and have "events" I've already scheduled. Like my monthly community wine tasting I host every month.


 
I am religious, but I do not do this for religious reasons.


You can still take the pledge.. You can just make that wine tasting your "Cheat day" and add an extra day on the end. Like I said, make your own rules.

Wow! Rather Quiet on this one. I distinctly hear crickets chirping. 

How about you @boatboy24 @Julie @ibglowin @sour_grapes @ceeaton ?? What say ye?


----------



## Mismost (Feb 28, 2017)

I do it year round. I seldom have more than two drinks and I seldom drink two days in row....just my own creed.

Backstory on that creed. I thought it up sitting in a US Army lock up after a night of heavy drinking and fighting. I liked drinking and fighting back then. Truth told, I suspect I still do....I'm just not going to go back there and find out. One is never enough and fifty is too many...easier to just not go there. Ain't been locked since.

JohnT, I find it interesting that you do NOT do this for religious reasons. We do not observe Lent. However, I have always thought of it as a great way to help focus your thoughts on higher things, to Honor the sacrifice made for your salvation. Frankly, I suspect there is more religion involved than you admit.....and that is not a bad thing Brother. Self control is a vital part of good religion.


----------



## wineforfun (Feb 28, 2017)

I am similar to Mismost. I observe moderation year round with my drinking and for that matter, most everything. I only drink on Friday and Saturday nights. Never deviate.

I am religious but don't observe lent. I live with self control year round.

Although I fully understand the concept behind lent, for me, and I am just speaking for me, it makes no sense to give something up to just go right back to it. 

Just my .02


----------



## JohnT (Feb 28, 2017)

wineforfun said:


> ...It makes no sense to give something up to just go right back to it.


 

Without going too deep on the topic of religion, I was raised a Catholic and lent was always a bit of a tradition. The act of giving something up (as I have been taught) is supposed to mimic Jesus's 40 fast in the dessert following his baptism. The idea is to sacrifice something you love. I have to admit that I always liked the tradition.


----------



## ibglowin (Feb 28, 2017)

Being from a German immigrant family that migrated to Texas back in the late 1800's We were raised Lutheran. We did not practice giving up anything during the Lenten season.


----------



## ceeaton (Feb 28, 2017)

My wife and I are "in". Won't be seeing me on here much the next 40 days, out of sight, hopefully out of mind (actually I think I'm outa my mind for attempting this, at least my wife is joining me).


----------



## JohnT (Feb 28, 2017)

ceeaton said:


> My wife and I are "in". Won't be seeing me on here much the next 40 days, out of sight, hopefully out of mind (actually I think I'm outa my mind for attempting this, at least my wife is joining me).


 

WOOOOOHOOOO!!! 

ceeaton, try stopping in once and a while for a little mutual support!


----------



## wineforfun (Feb 28, 2017)

JohnT said:


> Without going too deep on the topic of religion, I was raised a Catholic and lent was always a bit of a tradition. The act of giving something up (as I have been taught) is supposed to mimic Jesus's 40 fast in the dessert following his baptism. The idea is to sacrifice something you love. I have to admit that I always liked the tradition.



Oh I totally get it, I was just explaining my thoughts on it.


----------



## ceeaton (Feb 28, 2017)

JohnT said:


> WOOOOOHOOOO!!!
> 
> ceeaton, try stopping in once and a while for a little mutual support!



I'll need something to pass the time since I won't be enjoying my favorite pastime of tapping kegs and tipping carboys. The wine part will be easy and I see it as a chance for my wines to age another 40 days undisturbed. My recent re-acquaintance with home made beer will be my main issue. Just tapped a keg of a Guinness clone last night, guess that will be nice and aged by the time Holy Week rolls around. I plan on removing the taps and sequestering the kegs to the basement. 

I have assembled a team of six people here at work to keep me accountable. Will be curious to see how the kids react to "if you see Dad with a beer tell Mom". I have a Church small group meeting tonight, may ask for anointing of oil and some laying of hands to help this along. It will take Godly intervention for me to make it 40 days. It's been years since I've made it past two weeks, so this should be good for my body and soul *if* I survive. My Welsh and German ancestors are rolling around right now in their graves just thinking about it, in horror.

At least I didn't give up chips, cookies and pizza, which my wife did. What was she thinking?


----------



## Boatboy24 (Feb 28, 2017)

I was raised Catholic, but never was in the habit of giving anything up for Lent (except giving things up, of course). It isn't a religious thing for me, but rather a 'gut check'. If it becomes difficult, I know I have bigger work to do. Having so much wine around is a blessing and a curse, of course, and my consumption is certainly higher than it was before I started making. I'm in. This will be my 4th year. I give myself one or two 'cheat days' each time, based on 'occasions' that we have on the calendar. I won't be starting until Monday, however. 

A few weeks ago, my wife asked me if I was doing this again this year. I said that since I don't typically drink on 'school nights' anymore, I've already given up 40 days this year.  She wasn't buying it and offered to give up shopping so we could 'be miserable' together.  How could I resist?


----------



## sour_grapes (Feb 28, 2017)

JohnT said:


> Wow! Rather Quiet on this one. I distinctly hear crickets chirping.
> 
> How about you @boatboy24 @Julie @ibglowin @sour_grapes @ceeaton ?? What say ye?



I am behind you, John. Way, way, waaaaaay behind you! ::


----------



## JohnT (Feb 28, 2017)

ceeaton said:


> It will take Godly intervention for me to make it 40 days. It's been years since I've made it past two weeks, so this should be good for my body and soul *if* I survive. My Welsh and German ancestors are rolling around right now in their graves just thinking about it, in horror.


 
I am willing to bet that you find it a lot easier than you think.


----------



## JohnT (Feb 28, 2017)

All right! 

Now we are getting somewhere. We have ceeaton and boatboy so far! 

anyone else??


----------



## ibglowin (Feb 28, 2017)

Funny how my entire K-12 school life was influenced by Catholics! Growing up in San Antonio, ~80% of the population being Catholic, every Friday at the school cafeteria K-12 was..... fish sticks...... The entire school year, not just during Lent. In fact you could always tell what day of the week it was by what was being served in the cafeteria. Same menu again, K-12 (same school district). Mondays, Hamburgers, Wednesday, Mexican food (enchiladas usually, sometimes tacos), Friday fish sticks. Only Tuesday and Thursdays were a rotating mess of whatever. Chicken fried steak, lasagna, every once in a while pizza.......


----------



## dcbrown73 (Feb 28, 2017)

ibglowin said:


> Funny how my entire K-12 school life was influenced by Catholics! Growing up in San Antonio, ~80% of the population being Catholic, every Friday at the school cafeteria K-12 was..... fish sticks...... The entire school year, not just during Lent. In fact you could always tell what day of the week it was by what was being served in the cafeteria. Same menu again, K-12 (same school district). Mondays, Hamburgers, Wednesday, Mexican food (enchiladas usually, sometimes tacos), Friday fish sticks. Only Tuesday and Thursdays were a rotating mess of whatever. Chicken fried steak, lasagna, every once in a while pizza.......



Ha! We had something similar growing up in South Fort Worth.

I ended up moving just outside of New Orleans for about a year and a half. (Oct '85 - June '87) I absolutely hated the schools there, but I was happy to have menu changes! That is where I fell in love with Cajun food. Although, the one thing both schools offered occasionally that I still love was Shepard's Pie. I occasionally go in search of an Irish restaurant so that I can have it. Not sure why I never really learned to make it.

I think I will put that on the TODO list for next weekend.

Whoops, sorry for hijacking the thread. 

...now back to your regularly scheduled programming.


----------



## ceeaton (Feb 28, 2017)

JohnT said:


> I am willing to bet that you find it a lot easier than you think.



This weekend will be the killer for me. After that it will be easier, if I can keep the reduced calorie diet at a reduced level without the beverages, then I will definitely see a health improvement.

Wife and I plan on starting tomorrow (actually today, but who is counting) and going straight to April 9th, no cheat days in the mix. We will enjoy a glass of wine together after Palm Sunday services. I need to think up a special lunch...hmmm...ribeyes on charcoal sounds good.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Feb 28, 2017)

ceeaton said:


> This weekend will be the killer for me. After that it will be easier, if I can keep the reduced calorie diet at a reduced level without the beverages, then I will definitely see a health improvement.
> 
> Wife and I plan on starting tomorrow (actually today, but who is counting) and going straight to April 9th, no cheat days in the mix. We will enjoy a glass of wine together after Palm Sunday services. I need to think up a special lunch...hmmm...ribeyes on charcoal sounds good.



The first weekend is a little challenging - asking yourself 'why on earth would I do something so stupid!!??'. But after that, pretty easy peasy. My challenge is that with Valentine's Day usually closely preceding Lent, there is plenty of chocolate around the house. Its funny - usually i don't think about sweets, but as soon as lent hits, I find myself having a little bite of chocolate after dinner at night. :: So on Ash Wednesday, the weather is starting to warm and I have wonderful thoughts of doing more running and that, combined with a lack of booze, burning off a little of the winter insulation. Somehow, I find a way to compensate for the lost calories/carbs.


----------



## TemperanceOwl (Feb 28, 2017)

JohnT said:


> I am religious, but I do not do this for religious reasons.
> 
> 
> You can still take the pledge.. You can just make that wine tasting your "Cheat day" and add an extra day on the end. Like I said, make your own rules.
> ...



I'm thinking about it... 

I am Protestant and didn't grow up observing lent, but I like the idea and your challenge. And I'd like to lose a few pounds, and giving up wine couldn't hurt (unless I substitute with ice cream...). I'll let you know. I do have a red blend I'm eager to start, but I can work on it without indulging. Hmmm...


----------



## Johny99 (Feb 28, 2017)

JohnT said:


> All right!
> 
> Now we are getting somewhere. We have ceeaton and boatboy so far!
> 
> anyone else??



Love to join but vacation is March so that is just not compatible. Maybe I'll start my 40 after Easter!


----------



## Mismost (Feb 28, 2017)

dcbrown73 said:


> Ha! We had something similar growing up in South Fort Worth.
> 
> I ended up moving just outside of New Orleans for about a year and a half. (Oct '85 - June '87) I absolutely hated the schools there, but I was happy to have menu changes! That is where I fell in love with Cajun food. Although, the one thing both schools offered occasionally that I still love was Shepard's Pie. I occasionally go in search of an Irish restaurant so that I can have it. Not sure why I never really learned to make it.
> 
> ...




Ha! North Foat Wurth here! I don't remember what they served in high school....I always went to the Clown Burger or Griff's.


----------



## ceeaton (Mar 1, 2017)

TemperanceOwl said:


> I do have a red blend I'm eager to start, but I can work on it without indulging. Hmmm...



That's my issue. I have most of my batches needing a racking in the next 40 days. May just slowly add some Kmeta and get busy racking after Easter. Bottling a few batches of beer won't be as much of a problem as I add some corn sugar before bottling so they'll carbonate in the bottle and that usually renders them "yuck" for a few weeks. I'm moving my four kegs to the basement this morning before buses/work and hiding the taps, may take them to my brother's house so that there is at least some effort involved if I do decide it's time to cheat. I'm needing to refill my CO2 bottle, so I may just leave it in that state to further secure the keg beer and sparkling wine. Now I just have to find some locking airlocks for my carboys so I can't tip in a moment of weakness.


----------



## JohnT (Mar 1, 2017)

For those that are in the midst of a batch, you guys could always do the sip-swirl-spit method. This way, you can taste wine without actually consuming any... 

That being said, Can I count @temperanceOWL in??

Oh, and Catholic high school in NJ for me. We had one dish, chicken cream of wheat, that was just as bad as it sounds. We used to call it "Bloop" (the sound it made while cooking).


----------



## jburtner (Mar 1, 2017)

In Germany they make an especially strong beer During the lent season (Salvator Bier) which shall sustain life durin the 40 day fast. They do not however stop drinking...

Cheers!
-johann


----------



## dcbrown73 (Mar 1, 2017)

Mismost said:


> Ha! North Foat Wurth here! I don't remember what they served in high school....I always went to the Clown Burger or Griff's.



Oh man, I used to love Griff's! Never ate at Clown Burger. Actually, I can't even recall that joint.

Every time I go back to visit family in the D/FW area. I cannot even recognize that place it has changed so much since I left in Jan 2005. North Loop 820/183 is like a whole other city!


----------



## ibglowin (Mar 1, 2017)

We had Griff's in San Antonio as well! Went there many a time as a kid. They are all gone now except for one on the very bad side of town. Whataburger seems to have taken over SA for the most part now.




dcbrown73 said:


> Oh man, I used to love Griff's! Never ate at Clown Burger. Actually, I can't even recall that joint.
> 
> Every time I go back to visit family in the D/FW area. I cannot even recognize that place it has changed so much since I left in Jan 2005. North Loop 820/183 is like a whole other city!


----------



## Boatboy24 (Mar 1, 2017)

ceeaton said:


> That's my issue. I have most of my batches needing a racking in the next 40 days. May just slowly add some Kmeta and get busy racking after Easter. Bottling a few batches of beer won't be as much of a problem as I add some corn sugar before bottling so they'll carbonate in the bottle and that usually renders them "yuck" for a few weeks. I'm moving my four kegs to the basement this morning before buses/work and hiding the taps, may take them to my brother's house so that there is at least some effort involved if I do decide it's time to cheat. I'm needing to refill my CO2 bottle, so I may just leave it in that state to further secure the keg beer and sparkling wine. Now I just have to find some locking airlocks for my carboys so I can't tip in a moment of weakness.



If I truly 'need' to taste something, I don't hesitate. I'm not going to have any guilt over less than an ounce (unless I'm taste testing 12 wines at a time ). Most of the time though, a simple sniff is sufficient and the taste can wait a few weeks. Or as John said, swirl and spit. I'm not a fan of that though, as I feel you miss out on the finish. I'll be bottling a WS Amarone in the next week or two and will certainly take a taste of that before doing so.


----------



## TXWineDuo (Mar 1, 2017)

ibglowin said:


> We had Griff's in San Antonio as well! Went there many a time as a kid. They are all gone now except for one on the very bad side of town. Whataburger seems to have taken over SA for the most part now.



Mike, their website shows one south of y'all.
8516 Central SE

Albuquerque, NM 87108

They do have very good hamburgers and there is one in Garland only a few miles from where I work.


----------



## Johnd (Mar 1, 2017)

My official Lenten sacrifice this year is on the food side, I'll be fasting today and then giving up all foods that you can't grow, pick or kill. No processed stuff, just fruits, veggies, nuts, chicken, fish, etc. Been in Napa for a week, so refraining from alcohol will be a preference for quite a few days to come, don't even want to smell wine for a while. Left 1/3 of a bottle of 2014 Turley Zinfandel Judge Bell (RP-94) on the table last nite, just couldn't take another sip.


----------



## ibglowin (Mar 1, 2017)

OMG your right! Completely overlooked that. That might be in even a worse location than the one in San Antonio! Think "Breaking Bad" part of town! 





TXWineDuo said:


> Mike, their website shows one south of y'all.
> 8516 Central SE
> 
> Albuquerque, NM 87108
> ...


----------



## dcbrown73 (Mar 1, 2017)

ibglowin said:


> OMG your right! Completely overlooked that. That might be in even a worse location than the one in San Antonio! Think "Breaking Bad" part of town!



You can handle it. Bring me a burger and fries when you go. (I already have a bottle of the Whataburger spicy ketchup!)


----------



## JohnT (Mar 2, 2017)

just 39 days to go!


----------



## dcbrown73 (Mar 2, 2017)

JohnT said:


> just 39 days to go!



Here is to you making it to the very end!


----------



## wineforfun (Mar 2, 2017)

Ok, @JohnT and others, I just had a lady I work with (a very devout Catholic) tell me she could partake of her lenten sacrifice on Sundays. I told her "no you can't, it's 40 days of fasting". So after a little interweb research, this appears.

Please do explain to grasshopper.

_As the "no cheating" folks like to point out, Jesus did not come in from the desert on Sundays. But, here's the thing. When Jesus was in the desert, Sundays weren't Sundays yet. When Jesus went to the desert, he had not yet begun his ministry, he had not yet suffered his passion, he had not yet died for our sins and risen again on the third day. But once that very first Easter happened, Sundays became something set apart, something special. Each and every one is a feast.

The very earliest Christians recognized that. Medieval Christians were on board with it. Pre-Vatican II types knew a Sunday when they saw one, even in Lent. That's why, when you count up the days on the calendar, the season of Lent is NOT 40 days, it's 46 days. Because, from the very beginning of Lents, Sundays were not included as part of the Lenten fast.

It's not that fasting isn't REQUIRED on Sundays and Holy Days of Obligation in Lent. It's actually FORBIDDEN.

Now, most of us do not fast from food except as required on Ash Wednesday and Good Friday. Most of us choose to fast from something else, like sweets or television, instead. But that's still a fast. And fasts don't apply on Sundays.

We're not required to have sweets or watch TV on any particular Sunday, of course, so we're not required to seek them out on Sundays during Lent either. But if the opportunity arises to partake in a licit pleasurable activity on a Sunday during Lent, we shouldn't refrain because of our Lenten disciplines. Every Sunday is a little Easter. Every Sunday should feel like a celebration. If your Lenten discipline is a real, prayerful struggle, that's great. But Sunday isn't the place to struggle against licit pleasures._


----------



## ceeaton (Mar 2, 2017)

She is correct. 

I am choosing to make my alcohol fast a thing to benefit me, not a religious act. Because I have more free time on my hands not drinking and surfing this site, I plan on reading my Bible and hope to get through the Old Testament if not further by Easter (ie. my religious act is to become more familiar with the Bible, my personal act is to refrain from alcohol since I'm an alcoholic, and free up time for my religious pursuits).

Furthermore, I am doing it "straight through" so I can enjoy many drinks with my brothers on Good Friday as we are opening up our cabin on Pine Creek, which would not be an available drinking date if I took a break on the Sunday's throughout the lenten season.


----------



## Tnuscan (Mar 2, 2017)

ceeaton said:


> She is correct.
> 
> I am choosing to make my alcohol fast a thing to benefit me, not a religious act. Because I have more free time on my hands not drinking and surfing this site, I plan on reading my Bible and hope to get through the Old Testament if not further by Easter (ie. my religious act is to become more familiar with the Bible, my personal act is to refrain from alcohol since I'm an alcoholic, and free up time for my religious pursuits).
> 
> Furthermore, I am doing it "straight through" so I can enjoy many drinks with my brothers on Good Friday as we are opening up our cabin on Pine Creek, which would not be an available drinking date if I took a break on the Sunday's throughout the lenten season.



So I take it your not making Cherry wine too.?


----------



## dcbrown73 (Mar 2, 2017)

wineforfun said:


> Ok, @JohnT and others, I just had a lady I work with (a very devout Catholic) tell me she could partake of her lenten sacrifice on Sundays. I told her "no you can't, it's 40 days of fasting". So after a little interweb research, this appears.
> 
> Please do explain to grasshopper.
> 
> ...


The Sabbath used to be on Saturday. (the 7th day) It was later changed to Sunday (the 1st day) during the Christianity integration into Roman society somewhere between the second and fourth century which post dates Jesus.


----------



## JohnT (Mar 3, 2017)

The period of lent is actually 46 days. This includes the 6 sundays that are not supposed to be part of lent. S0, lent is 40 days with 6 1-day breaks. 

Like @ceeaton said, I too am taking this opportunity to go a nice length of time without alcohol. Much of the purpose would be defeated if I just went 6 days and then binged. 

Keep in mind that this is just me and my own personal goal. Everyone should make their own rules. Say, for example, you wanted some bee on St. Pats. Who is to say that you can't??


----------



## JohnT (Mar 3, 2017)

*This is the real hump*

Ok guys, 

Here we have perhaps the most difficult point in lent... the first weekend! 

Stick with it guys! You can do this! have plenty of iced tea on hand and think calming thoughts.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Mar 3, 2017)

JohnT said:


> Like @ceeaton said, I too am taking this opportunity to go a nice length of time without alcohol. Much of the purpose would be defeated if I just went 6 days and then binged.



I was giving my wife a hard time about this concept the other night. She is joining me in a 'fast' by not shopping during Lent. I told her that means she is not allowed to be building a list during this time, then simply hitting the 'buy' button on Easter Sunday. She responded by saying that it also means I can't go 40 days without booze, then 'catch up' on Easter weekend. I told her if I did that, I'd be in the hospital. 

I like your idea on St. Pats. That has been my biggest beef each year. I feel like I can't be a good Irishman without having a Guinness that day, but it falls during Lent. Perhaps I will make that rule for myself starting next year.


----------



## JohnT (Mar 3, 2017)

Boatboy24 said:


> I like your idea on St. Pats. That has been my biggest beef each year. I feel like I can't be a good Irishman without having a Guinness that day, but it falls during Lent. Perhaps I will make that rule for myself starting next year.


 
Even the Pope grants special dispensation to the Irish if St. Pats falls on a Friday (so good Catholic Irish can have their corned beef).


----------



## Turock (Mar 3, 2017)

Since lent was a pagan ritual, I avoid such things. As born again Christians we only give due to Christ and understand we can do nothing to gain our own salvation. But if you feel the need to give something up, I would not criticize it. Just remember---works do not garner you anything.


----------



## Tnuscan (Mar 3, 2017)

ceeaton said:


> She is correct.
> 
> I am choosing to make my alcohol fast a thing to benefit me, not a religious act. Because I have more free time on my hands not drinking and surfing this site, I plan on reading my Bible and hope to get through the Old Testament if not further by Easter (ie. my religious act is to become more familiar with the Bible, my personal act is to refrain from alcohol since I'm an alcoholic, and free up time for my religious pursuits).
> 
> Furthermore, I am doing it "straight through" so I can enjoy many drinks with my brothers on Good Friday as we are opening up our cabin on Pine Creek, which would not be an available drinking date if I took a break on the Sunday's throughout the lenten season.





Tnuscan said:


> So I take it your not making Cherry wine too.?



Oops! Mis-read, I thought this said "I am a Catholic".  Hope I didn't step on a nerve. Hope your 40 days bring you peace.


----------



## ceeaton (Mar 3, 2017)

Tnuscan said:


> Oops! Mis-read, I thought this said "I am a Catholic".  Hope I didn't step on a nerve. Hope your 40 days bring you peace.



No nerves stepped on, just been trying to figure out all day what in the heck you meant! I'm slower than most people in getting things sometimes, so I chalked it up to that.

But, since I've been alcohol free, my brain is working pretty well. Amazing difference the first couple of days have made. Planning on keeping as busy as possible this weekend. I think my wife is going to have more issues than I will. Though she'll only have a few glasses in the span of the week, she really enjoys them. Drinking is part of the fabric of my life, so I just had to change clothes (attitude realignment). 

I am not going to avoid racking wines or bottling beer or wine. For some reason I am very calm about this and really don't want any at this time (check back this time tomorrow). I think reading about all the good things about not drinking alcohol is giving me a boost. Having a phone call at 10 am this morning from the school nurse to come pick up a sick kid has also occupied me most of the day. I plan on cooking and lot's of decaf cold tea, at least I'll get some tannins!


----------



## Boatboy24 (Mar 3, 2017)

ceeaton said:


> ...lot's of decaf cold tea, at least I'll get some tannins!



Water with lemon! It's a natural detox.


----------



## Tnuscan (Mar 3, 2017)

ceeaton said:


> No nerves stepped on, just been trying to figure out all day what in the heck you meant! I'm slower than most people in getting things sometimes, so I chalked it up to that.
> 
> But, since I've been alcohol free, my brain is working pretty well. Amazing difference the first couple of days have made. Planning on keeping as busy as possible this weekend. I think my wife is going to have more issues than I will. Though she'll only have a few glasses in the span of the week, she really enjoys them. Drinking is part of the fabric of my life, so I just had to change clothes (attitude realignment).
> 
> I am not going to avoid racking wines or bottling beer or wine. For some reason I am very calm about this and really don't want any at this time (check back this time tomorrow). I think reading about all the good things about not drinking alcohol is giving me a boost. Having a phone call at 10 am this morning from the school nurse to come pick up a sick kid has also occupied me most of the day. I plan on cooking and lot's of decaf cold tea, at least I'll get some tannins!



Ohh! lol. Pay me no mind. I had been talking to dcbrown about making cherry wine. There are several making it at the moment . Thought I would joke around with you a little too. Just being silly I guess. ::


----------



## TemperanceOwl (Mar 4, 2017)

JohnT said:


> For those that are in the midst of a batch, you guys could always do the sip-swirl-spit method. This way, you can taste wine without actually consuming any...
> 
> That being said, Can I count @temperanceOWL in??
> 
> Oh, and Catholic high school in NJ for me. We had one dish, chicken cream of wheat, that was just as bad as it sounds. We used to call it "Bloop" (the sound it made while cooking).



I've been thinking about it all week (and not drinking), but I think I'm going to pass on the Lent challenge. I will probably continue not to drink for the next week or two, but I don't think it would be honest to chalk it up to Lent...I'm trying to stay under a calorie goal on MyFitnessPal to drop a few pounds, and I just haven't had room for the extra 100-150 calories a day. 

I'm really impressed with all of you who are dedicated to going the whole 40 days and wish you the best!


----------



## ceeaton (Mar 4, 2017)

Got up this morning at 4:45 to take my Son to work (I needed the car), kept going and hit Walmart for some jeans and socks (all my socks are 2 yrs old and are developing holes). Went to the local Giant to food shop, headed home to shower and go to Lowes in Hanover for some rock and sand to patch a few holes that have developed in the driveway over the winter. Doing laundry and starting a batch of crock pot Chili for my wife's dinner next week (she's on second shift for a week of training). Plan on racking my Brother's batch of PG to see if degassed enough, then might bottle it. Looking at the garage, it needs reorganized and swept out. Then maybe burgers for lunch (only my 11 yr old Son and I are home for lunch). Maybe bottle a batch of beer after lunch, clean the bathrooms, then set the area up for starting some perennial seeds (then eventually tomato and annual flower seeds). Fish tank needs a cleaning, so making some RO water to top it up with. Kitchen walls need washed down, so might do that while I'm defrosting a chicken. Hopefully by then my decaf tea batch will be cooled down. Boy, those kegs look lonely in the basement...argh! But I'm staying the course. Enough people don't think I can do it at work, so that is all the impetus I need, I'll show them (and me).


----------



## sour_grapes (Mar 4, 2017)

Turock said:


> Since lent was a pagan ritual, I avoid such things. As born again Christians we only give due to Christ and understand we can do nothing to gain our own salvation. But if you feel the need to give something up, I would not criticize it. *Just remember---works do not garner you anything.*




You do understand that vast swaths of Christianity do not agree with you (doctrinally) on the "Faith vs. Works" question, right? Perhaps this is not the right forum to proselytize.


----------



## Turock (Mar 5, 2017)

Read your bible and you'll see what God said about works. God said it was nothing more than a filthy rag. Works will not buy you salvation. Only Jesus' death did that for us. Now, if you do good works just for the benefit of others---or JUST because you love God, now you are doing works in their proper light.

Everywhere is the proper place to defend God and His truth.


----------



## grapeman (Mar 5, 2017)

Everyone needs to realize that this forum is made up of people of all faiths and we generally don't want to bring religion into general discussions as it can lead to disputes between those faiths. Maybe everyone needs to step back to the original discussion here on who wants to join John in giving up his wine for lent.


----------



## jmac (Mar 6, 2017)

It's too hard not to post on a topic like this. Lol. Beliefs are too core to us to not chime up. When you believe in things like invisible deities OR science and evolution, others that base their existence on the opposite, get ruffled. 

ALL us are guilty of being amazed at how 'others can believe in unicorns' or why 'others DON'T have the sence to believe in their unicorns'. Metaphorically speaking, of course.


----------



## JohnT (Mar 6, 2017)

Like grapeman said, let's bring this back to "center". 

This thread is about giving up alcohol for 40 days. Some may do it for religious reasons, some for personal reasons. This thread is not intended to be a debate over religion.

Sorry, but any further posts that debate religion will be deleted.


----------



## jgmann67 (Mar 6, 2017)

Sorry - I'm in the middle of a political campaign... I'm drinking a lot less while I'm out (too much to drink - you say things you shouldn't say out loud) and am not awake for very long when I finally get home. But, still enjoy a bottle during the down-time.


----------



## JohnT (Mar 6, 2017)

*Weekend number 1*

Welcome to day 5 folks! Weekend #1 is in the books. 

On Friday, I sat down and had a nice bottle of 2017 Diet coke. A rather recent vintage, but nice just the same. LOL. 

On Saturday, the Mrs and I went out to dinner with 3 good friends to a BYOB upscale Italian joint. I brought 2 bottles of wine for everyone and still had no problem sticking with the diet coke and a nice double shot of espresso at the end of the meal. 

On Sunday, I went to my brother's house to make fried chicken with the niece. She had been begging me for two weeks to do this. I stuck to coffee, then diet coke.

Long story short, I made it through with no bumps.


----------



## ceeaton (Mar 6, 2017)

JohnT said:


> Long story short, I made it through with no bumps.



Same here. At one point my wife and I looked at each other and said, if we both cheat it doesn't count, right? But we didn't. I survived on cold brewed decaf tea and cooking for everyone else. Now it will be a week of cold showers since my wife is on 2nd shift training all week and I'll only get to kiss her goodbye when I leave for work each morning until Saturday morning. Need to figure out a diversion for the 9 yr old daughter, she was already clingy yesterday. I see a lot of Uno in my future evenings.

Also, here's the kind of support I get at work. I got the last "Ha" on them. Since Thursday morning our postal scale at the dock says I lost 7 lbs. Finally broke the 230 mark that I've been aiming for all year. Now I have something to keep my mind off this no beer/wine thing. 220 here we come!


----------



## JohnT (Mar 6, 2017)

WAY TO GO @Ceeaton !

I am proud of you. 

You got this! You made it over the hump of that first weekend! It is all down hill from here! 

Now we just need a report from our own @boatboy24


----------



## Boatboy24 (Mar 6, 2017)

JohnT said:


> WAY TO GO @Ceeaton !
> 
> I am proud of you.
> 
> ...



Well, it's been a little over 14 hours and I don't have the shakes yet.


----------



## JohnT (Mar 6, 2017)

Boatboy24 said:


> Well, it's been a little over 14 hours and I don't have the shakes yet.


 

WOOOOOHOOOO!


----------



## ceeaton (Mar 6, 2017)

JohnT said:


> WAY TO GO @Ceeaton !
> 
> I am proud of you.
> 
> ...



Just tell me when I wake up tomorrow morning that I'm 1/2 way. I guess it is a week on Wednesday morning for me, so at least I can say I've gone for a week, it's all downhill to 14 days at that point, right? Then on to the home stretch to 1/2 way... Be nice if I could keep this weight loss up and do 40 in 40 days, but that would be a bit unhealthy. If I can average 2-3 lbs a week I'll be somewhere between 214-220, which would make my doctor happier. I'd like to hit 200 by the end of the year. If I take "school nights" off after this I may have a chance.


----------



## ceeaton (Mar 11, 2017)

Had a nice top sirloin roast for dinner tonight. Would have been great to pair it with a nice dark, dry, did I say dark, super dry, smooth as silk, red wine. But no, I had to decide to live without the nectar of the God's for 40 days. My resolve is disolving.


----------



## JohnT (Mar 11, 2017)

ceeaton said:


> Had a nice top sirloin roast for dinner tonight. Would have been great to pair it with a nice dark, dry, did I say dark, super dry, smooth as silk, red wine. But no, I had to decide to live without the nectar of the God's for 40 days. My resolve is disolving.



I feel ya, but think of how proud you will be in just 29 days! You can do this!


----------



## Boatboy24 (Mar 11, 2017)

You got this, Craig!!

I feel your pain. Could have really used a nice Super Tuscan last night with my Beef Ragu. I lived though.


----------



## ibglowin (Mar 11, 2017)

Keep it up guys, your doing great, looking great......


----------



## TemperanceOwl (Mar 11, 2017)

ceeaton said:


> Had a nice top sirloin roast for dinner tonight. Would have been great to pair it with a nice dark, dry, did I say dark, super dry, smooth as silk, red wine. But no, I had to decide to live without the nectar of the God's for 40 days. My resolve is disolving.



Don't give up now, Craig! This weekend is nearly over, and by next weekend you're nearly halfway home! You can do it!


----------



## sour_grapes (Mar 11, 2017)

King of the castle, Craig! Master of your domain.


----------



## ceeaton (Mar 12, 2017)

sour_grapes said:


> King of the castle, Craig! Master of your domain.



Sorry, but the wife is master...Queen of the castle, I'm but the servant waiting for her next decree  (and I like it!)

I made it through. Just showing how ingrained my daily drinking habits were. Will take the full 40 days to modify them. I plan on doing a @JohnT and not partaking during a "school night", except Sunday night. Also plan on only evening glasses of wine with beer on Saturdays afternoons and Friday evenings. Should help keep my caloric intake in check. Will be interested to see what the work postal scale registers tomorrow morning. Hoping for 225 or below.


----------



## meadmaker1 (Mar 12, 2017)

in the last few days i discovered that a freind and coworler has intered rehab for yet another substance, alcohol.When it was meth I knew, he hit rock bottom and bounced back like a shining star. I had no idea alcohol had moved into its place.
I commend any check or ballance a person uses to stay aware of their ability to stay in control. I would like to point out however that simply not drinking for a period of time doesn't by it self mean there may not be a problem. And to be fair not stopping or having a regular drink or drinks does not mean that you do. 
Good for you for testing yourself though, it does suggest awareness and control.


----------



## ceeaton (Mar 12, 2017)

meadmaker1 said:


> I would like to point out however that simply not drinking for a period of time doesn't by it self mean there may not be a problem.



I totally agree. The fact that I will still crave a beer or five as I listen to the Nascar race on the radio and putter with my wine and beer chores shows that drinking alcohol has become a very high priority in my daily life. I need to take action to not let it ascend back to those lofty heights when this beer/wine fast ends.


----------



## JohnT (Mar 13, 2017)

Welcome to day 13. Just 27 more days to go!!! 

This week, my sister in law is up visiting from Atlanta. It is always good to see her.

My SIL and I are dangerous. I love to eat/cook, and she loves to eat/cook. So, on Saturday we spent most of the day cooking. She is also taking the pledge for lent, so we broke out a nice *Swedish sparkling pear juice* (lovely, since it is not too sweet) to go with it all. (see my post in the "what's for dinner" thread for a complete rundown on what we made).

While doing all of this cooking and eating, the subject of 90 acres came up. 90 Acres is a 3 star Michelin rated restaurant located only 15 minutes from my home. The last time I went there, my Birthday, I ended up treating 6 people to dinner and drinks. It was, by far, the best meal of my life but the final bill came in at $1,200.00. Ouch! 

Feeling guilty over the money spent on just having dinner, I figured it would be a very long time until I went back there again. Then the wife pointed out that most of the bill was alcohol. We had cocktails before dinner, I had ordered some rather obscure and expensive wines for dinner, and we topped off the evening with brandy to go with our dessert. Since both my SIL and myself are not drinking, and my wife hardly ever drinks anyway, we could go alcohol free and eat there cheaply (relatively). 

So, it was decided to give it another try. I made reservations for Sunday night. We ate 3 courses. I had a quail appetizer, a foie gras second course, and a wagyu beef entrée. Despite the saddened/down case look of our waiter, we kept to the sparkling water (which was free) and coffee at the end. The total bill came to just $207 for the three of us.

WOW! $68 per person for what many might consider one of the best restaurants in the state!! Now that is what I consider a bargain! They definitely make most of their profits from alcohol (no surprise). 

So, in short....

1) If you are looking for a wine substitute, try this.. 




It was great! Not anything like a soda. Not too sweet and very flavorful and pairs well with food. Picked it up at (of all places) Walmart. 

2) You may want to consider hitting a high end restaurant while on the pledge. Without the cost of alcohol, you will save a bundle.


----------



## JohnT (Mar 13, 2017)

meadmaker1 said:


> I would like to point out however that simply not drinking for a period of time doesn't by it self mean there may not be a problem. And to be fair not stopping or having a regular drink or drinks does not mean that you do.
> Good for you for testing yourself though, it does suggest awareness and control.


 
Awareness and control is what this exercise is all about.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Mar 13, 2017)

I'm a week in now and all is well. I did (as planned) take a small (roughly half ounce) taste of the WS Amarone I have that is just about ready to bottle. After it came out of it's three months in a neutral barrel, I felt it needed more oak and decided to let it sit on cubes for a bit. That was about three weeks ago and if the oak was where I wanted it, I'd planned to bottle this past weekend. It's not there yet, so I have to wait another week or two. I even went so far as to exclude the wine from last night's chicken recipe and used chicken stock instead. No sense in opening an entire bottle of wine when you only need half a cup and can't drink the rest.


----------



## ceeaton (Mar 15, 2017)

At day 15 and with 2 hour delays both today and tomorrow for the youngins', I'm getting the wine and beer chores done. All of my wines are racked and Kmeta'd (some were at 4 months, oops) and I have the luscious scent of Cab Franc on my hands which I don't dare wash off. No, I haven't licked them clean yet, but I thought about it. Not even a swish and spit because if I swish it's going down the gullet and then this grand experiment will end. @JohnT don't dare to ask me if I'm in next year, I can answer now, no way José. I miss my adult beverages, this tea thing isn't cutting it. I will continue with this "fast" only because I can't give up unless my wife does first. Those of you who are married know the competitions that sometimes arise, and this is one of them.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Mar 15, 2017)

Another day or two and it'll be a new habit, Craig. I'm only on day ten, but so far, so good. Easter is still a long way off though. I'll have a cheat day soon, though I'm not exactly sure when yet - trying to stretch it out a bit. Just washed down dinner with a Strawberry Almond Milk smoothie. My youngest brings these 'recipes' home from school. This was actually pretty good - just strawberries and almond milk. Nothing else.


----------



## ceeaton (Mar 15, 2017)

It's already a habit, a bad habit. I'm done Palm Sunday at 12:05 pm while I'm getting the charcoal going for the Ribeyes we'll be enjoying. Still haven't settled on the dry red wine I'll be drinking, just have to remember that I'll probably feel a few sips since my tolerance will be way down. I'm sure it will only take a few days to build it back up to normal.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Mar 15, 2017)

I just got a shipment of some Red Mountain wine this afternoon. I really want to age it, but might open 1 bottle as my 'break the seal' bottle.


----------



## meadmaker1 (Mar 15, 2017)

All my rowdy friends have gone through rehab. Running out of folks to share my new obsession with. Lol . 
Told my freind about your post, he told me it was the stopping to show his wife he could that woke him up. He had detox panic attacks. Ended up in e r .
he asked if any of you are loosing wieght. Hes lost 10 lbs in first week. 
But he has it to loose and I guess I know why he gained so fast now.


----------



## Brian55 (Mar 16, 2017)

There seems to be a few different motivators driving this thread, so I'm going to share my 2 cents worth on a life time of what some might consider a hobby, others may label it social drinking, others might call it partying, others might label it as excess, and yet others might consider it an addiction. 

Here are the signs of possible issues, where you might want to consider dialing it back a bit and reflecting on the motivation behind your passion for the vino:

If you're day drinking on days that aren't an actual special occasion. (these occasions should be countable on one or two hands, within any given year, no removal of shoes and counting on toes as well)

If you're finding yourself angry and/or fighting with loved ones on occasion while under the influence. Booze of any sort should be avoided completely, until the real issue is completely resolved.

If you're unable to cork up an unfinished bottle and save it for the next day, regardless of how early or late it is.

If you're waking up the next day, a bit hazy and forgetful of what you did the previous evening.

If you're over 7 years old, yet under 75, and have wet the bed.

If you're well past your 21st birthday and have thrown up due to excess drinking.

If you rely on arbitrary days on a calendar as motivation to help you "take a break" from your "hobby".

If you're past your mid 20's and still think being able to out-drink your friends makes you cool and/or admirable.

If you find yourself attempting to cure your daily boredom, or lack of motivation, by cracking open a bottle.

If you find yourself, unable to fall asleep at a regular hour without some liquid assistance.

If you find yourself making a list of potential alcohol related issues, caused by drinking excessive amounts of alcohol, on a website dedicated to helping you make the very best tasting alcohol. 

I could go on, but I'd like to hear other people add to my list of "pointing out the obvious" since it's sometimes not so obvious to all of us at that particular time. 

If it's just a hobby, embrace it and enjoy it, if it's a habit, correct it.


----------



## Brian55 (Mar 16, 2017)

FWIW, I failed to cork up the remaining 1/4th of a bottle of RQ2015 cab/merlot that the wife and I opened earlier this evening. At least I'll probably sleep well.


----------



## ceeaton (Mar 16, 2017)

In my answers, drinking includes both wine and beer, I tend to drink more ho-made beer



Brian55 said:


> If you're day drinking on days that aren't an actual special occasion. (these occasions should be countable on one or two hands, within any given year, no removal of shoes and counting on toes as well)


I can count them on two hands for any single week of the year.



Brian55 said:


> If you're finding yourself angry and/or fighting with loved ones on occasion while under the influence. Booze of any sort should be avoided completely, until the real issue is completely resolved.


Only angry, not fighting. I've noticed this has continued without my drinking any alcohol. I find that actions without thought by my family members brings this out best.




Brian55 said:


> If you're unable to cork up an unfinished bottle and save it for the next day, regardless of how early or late it is.


I finish a bottle of beer I open, why not a wine bottle?



Brian55 said:


> If you're waking up the next day, a bit hazy and forgetful of what you did the previous evening.


I do that without drinking, I think it is age related.



Brian55 said:


> If you're over 7 years old, yet under 75, and have wet the bed.


Haven't started doing that yet, so I must be okay.



Brian55 said:


> If you're well past your 21st birthday and have thrown up due to excess drinking.


Never do that, don't want to waste the wine or beer.



Brian55 said:


> If you rely on arbitrary days on a calendar as motivation to help you "take a break" from your "hobby".


Only when @JohnT suggests them, I'm a lemming at heart.



Brian55 said:


> If you're past your mid 20's and still think being able to out-drink your friends makes you cool and/or admirable.


I don't think it makes me cool but I wondered why everyone stopped so early in the evening.



Brian55 said:


> If you find yourself attempting to cure your daily boredom, or lack of motivation, by cracking open a bottle.


Never any boredom in my house with four kids, I think I use it more to dull and slow down the action.



Brian55 said:


> If you find yourself, unable to fall asleep at a regular hour without some liquid assistance.


I'm having no issues sleeping without it, so I think I sleep fine either way. Actually have to get up more often at night because of all this tea I'm drinking.



Brian55 said:


> If you find yourself making a list of potential alcohol related issues, caused by drinking excessive amounts of alcohol, on a website dedicated to helping you make the very best tasting alcohol.


Fatness is the only issue I've had so far. Also my A1C up to 5.4, I'd like to lower that and have read that reducing alcohol consumption on a daily basis can help that.


All joking aside, I do need to reduce and refine my consumption patterns. I hope to not drink on school nights, unless it is a sip of a wine I'm racking at the time, and also hope to reduce the amounts I drink on the weekends. I'm sure my Pastor would love it if I didn't snore during his sermon. I'm finding that weight reduction is much easier and I'd like to reduce my size to better my health. I will admit through all of this that my consumption of alcohol is way more ingrained in my daily lifestyle than I thought it was and I need to modify that. So all in all, this has been a very good exercise so far, and I thank @JohnT for suggesting it.


----------



## JohnT (Mar 16, 2017)

Folks, 

Since I do not drink on a school nights, my lent began on the sunday prior to ash Wednesday (2/26/2017) This means that the last day of my lent (40 days) is on 4/6/2017. 

So, for me, this is day 19 and I have only *21 days* to go!..



ceeaton said:


> All joking aside, I do need to reduce and refine my consumption patterns. I hope to not drink on school nights, unless it is a sip of a wine I'm racking at the time, and also hope to reduce the amounts I drink on the weekends. I'm sure my Pastor would love it if I didn't snore during his sermon. I'm finding that weight reduction is much easier and I'd like to reduce my size to better my health. I will admit through all of this that my consumption of alcohol is way more ingrained in my daily lifestyle than I thought it was and I need to modify that. So all in all, this has been a very good exercise so far, and I thank @JohnT for suggesting it.


 
Just think, after refining your consumption patterns, it will be that much easier to give it up again next year!! 

In the mean time, stay focused. One day at a time my friend... One day at a time!


----------



## Boatboy24 (Mar 16, 2017)

JohnT said:


> Since I do not drink on a school nights, my lent began on the sunday prior to ash Wednesday (2/26/2017) This means that the last day of my lent (40 days) is on 4/6/2017.
> 
> So, for me, this is day 19 and I have only *21 days* to go!..



Easter isn't until the 16th! Good Friday the 14th.  My plan is to go until Good Friday, though I give myself a cheat day (and I started a few days later than everyone else). Good Friday will be a nice steak and a bottle of wine though, I can assure you. 

Interestingly, I'm finding that I sleep longer on days off since I started this. My wife would probably tell you that I'm snoring less though. 

As Craig mentioned, the 'ingrained in the daily routine' part is what is interesting. In the few years I've done this, I've never 'craved' a drink. But the first few/several days in particular, it is interesting getting away from the habit of getting home, starting dinner and pouring a glass of wine. I noticed a similar pattern when I quit smoking over ten years ago. There were certain 'trigger activities' and it was during those that I had a challenge - otherwise, it was fairly easy. I always felt that it was more habit than addiction for me, so maybe that was the case. Though after 18 years of smoking, I'm sure there was some level of dependence.


----------



## ceeaton (Mar 16, 2017)

JohnT said:


> Just think, after refining your consumption patterns, it will be that much easier to give it up again next year!!
> 
> In the mean time, stay focused. One day at a time my friend... One day at a time!



If I can keep my weight off, no way on next year! And I'm focused, way too focused. About to head to the dock to weigh myself, if I'm not lighter, I feel lighter. And much like my last post I'm driving everyone at work nuts. I suspect I will be given a few cases of beer at the end of this and promise never to do it again. I never realized how much fun it is to be annoying!



Boatboy24 said:


> ... There were certain 'trigger activities' and it was during those that I had a challenge - otherwise, it was fairly easy...


 My trigger is walking in the door after a long day at work...


----------



## Steve_M (Mar 16, 2017)

I am sorry to say this Lenten season has gotten away from me. Busy with buying the weekend house in Vermont and work just beating me to a pulp everyday I overlooked it this year. I do feel bad and guilty maybe I will do my own 40 days as soon as things calm down. That said I admire JohnT for initiating this every year. Craig you can do it one day at a time.


----------



## meadmaker1 (Mar 19, 2017)

Go craig. Find a substitute to satisfy your triggers. Sounds like weather you make it or not , and im sureyou will,you are more aware. these things sneak up on us. Achievable goals are key.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Mar 20, 2017)

Week two complete. Did have to taste the Chileans this weekend when I racked; but between 5 carboys I'd estimate about 3oz total - some of which was spit, but not all. 

I believe I've chosen my 'cheat day'. The Cherry Blossom Ten Miler is next Sunday (4/2). What better way to recover from a long run than with some drinking?


----------



## JohnT (Mar 20, 2017)

Welcome to "over the hump"!! 

I am now officially more than half way there. 

Did a mess of cooking over the weekend and found that I miss wine less and less with each passing meal. 

Keep it up folks! The end of lent is in sight!


----------



## ceeaton (Mar 20, 2017)

My wife and I are at 1/2 way. I saw some really nice thick (2" thick) ribeyes at the Giant over the weekend. Not close enough to buy them yet... This morning on my wife's scale I was 220.2 lbs. Couldn't get on the postal scale this morning at work, but the unofficial "other" scale showed I was down two more pounds. At this point my doctor will be happy, any additional loss will just make him go from happy to ecstatic. I think I weighted 242 at my last doctors visit.


----------



## sour_grapes (Mar 20, 2017)

Good going, guys!!


----------



## grapeman (Mar 20, 2017)

Cheers to all of you! Oops, maybe I should say Bravo instead....... Seriously I think you all are doing great here.


----------



## Kraffty (Mar 20, 2017)

I'd also like to say congrats to all of you and offer encouragement on your temporary wagon ride. I tend to agree that it's a habit much like any other and not easy to just turn on or off when it's such a part of what we enjoy. Like JohnT and some of the others, I gave up week night drinking about 4 years ago, mainly to lose a few pounds. I haven't lost or gained any weight in that time but I've gotten used to not heading to the fridge for that after work beer when I get home. I don't know that not drinking 4 nights a week proves anything but I'll admit to really looking forward to Friday nights and that first beer or wine to start the weekend. Stay strong everyone, that first drink in a few weeks is going to taste awesome. Your will power is impressive.

Mike


----------



## ibglowin (Mar 23, 2017)

In the lab today and I had Pandora cranked up. This song came on and I thought about all my WMT Buds who are "on the waggin"....... 

This one is for you. Hang in there everybody!

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g7f6HiQ2LuU[/ame]


----------



## JohnT (Mar 27, 2017)

Today makes day 29 for me (just 11 days left). 

On Saturday, My niece had her bridal shower at my brother's house. 

Being infested with 38 women, the groom-to-be, the best-man-to-be, and my brother (the FIL to be) were all looking for an escape. 

I got the call on Friday. My brother sounded so helpless and strongly hinted that a winery tasting for all of the guys would be very nice. Very nice indeed. 

I had to chuckle. He knows how I celebrate lent each year (and I have been trying to get him to also take the pledge) and if this was any other time of year he would have dispensed with the need for an invite and just showed up. 

So, during lent, I hosted a wine tasting. I took them through 2 barrel tastings (a 2016 Chilean cab and a 2015 reserve) and 3 tank tastings (2016 montepulciano, 2016 petit sarah, and the 2016 petit sarah). 

We ate pizza and then relaxed with some nice cigars. 

I just stuck to my diet coke. Piece of cake! Not even a swirl-spit!

The only difficult thing was the lack of feedback on the wine. As they sipped, the faces were non-expressive. I had to pump them for opinions, but I guess that they were reluctant since I am on the wagon. 

Just 11 days! just one more weekend without!!! 

I have to admit that I am feeling rather good about myself. 

Hope all is going well with you folks.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Mar 27, 2017)

Feeling great here. Was planning on a cheat day this coming Sunday, but now I'm not sure. I'll only have 11 days left until Good Friday at that point, so I may just keep going. We'll see how I feel after the 10 miler.


----------



## sour_grapes (Mar 27, 2017)

JohnT said:


> So, during lent, I hosted a wine tasting.



Wow. You are a saint!


----------



## ceeaton (Mar 27, 2017)

A little less than two weeks to go. Saturday the 18th my wife and I cheated (since we are doing so well with the weight loss and not drinking alcohol) with a glass of wine. I poured a second one but poured most of it out. Made me feel rather uggy and I was tired and fuzzy the next day (and had issues staying awake for my Pastor's sermon). Going to be hard to follow my normal drinking habits when I get done with this, I like being awake and productive during the week at work. Easier to get up in the morning too. Guess that is a good reason to endure this challenge, should help keep the weight off, though I'm finding more calories from my food lately (gained 2 lbs over the weekend), but still nearly 20 lbs lighter than January 1st.


----------



## JohnT (Mar 27, 2017)

Almost 20 pounds? That's great!


----------



## ceeaton (Mar 27, 2017)

JohnT said:


> Almost 20 pounds? That's great!



January 1st - 245 lbs
March 1st - 235 lbs
March 27th - 225 lbs

Hmm, 1/1/17 to 3/1/17 - 59 days, 10 lbs, drinking like a fish
3/1/17 to 3/27/17 - 27 days, 10 lbs, absence of alcohol (except one slip-up)

I don't know if there is a pattern emerging or not? But if I can be below/maintain 220 lbs (with clothing) by the end of this, I'll be pretty happy (as will my doctor).


----------



## Kraffty (Mar 27, 2017)

Craig, my battle during the week when not drinking is that I want something sweet after dinner. I trade off the saved alcohol calories for cookies or chocolate calories.
Keep up the battle, 20 lbs is great!
Mike


----------



## ceeaton (Mar 29, 2017)

Well, working on an ill timed cold since Monday, or is it? Have no desire for alcohol or food, energy levels were really low yesterday afternoon, but I rebounded and am operational, though not 100%. 117.3 lbs on the "unofficial" scale, so I'm still moving down. About to venture down to the postal scale but I can't drum up a package to justify the trip. Hopefully this iwill all clear up just in time to enjoy a glass or three of red wine and a thick charbroiled steak on Palm Sunday...11 days, 3 hours left for me.

Edit: oops, typo, too sick to type correctly...217.3 on the bathroom scale, 223 on the postal scale. 11 days to get to 220, I think I have this one in the bag!


----------



## ibglowin (Mar 29, 2017)

You need to eat something Craig!










ceeaton said:


> 117.3 lbs on the "unofficial" scale, so I'm still moving down...


----------



## JohnT (Mar 29, 2017)

Way to go Craig!! 

MMMMM Steak and a good hearty red!! I think that I will join you.

Just 9 days to go for me!!!!


----------



## ceeaton (Mar 29, 2017)

JohnT said:


> Way to go Craig!!
> 
> MMMMM Steak and a good hearty red!! I think that I will join you.
> 
> Just 9 days to go for me!!!!



Pictures would be appreciated. It will help open up my locked down wallet and go to the local butcher and ask him for his "best" steaks. They have whole sides-o-beef hanging in the side window (where they butcher) aging. Might change to a small fillet roast so the kids can enjoy some, and that being my wife's favorite.


----------



## wineforfun (Mar 29, 2017)

JohnT said:


> Being infested with 38 women



Sounds like heaven to me.


----------



## JohnT (Mar 29, 2017)

wineforfun said:


> Sounds like heaven to me.


 
Not when you are the married father of the bride.


----------



## ceeaton (Apr 2, 2017)

I have been oh so good this week. My wife said she's even proud of me (that's a rare statement). The cold really took my mind off of drinking beer or wine, but now that I'm pretty much over the cold, and Mike posted some ribeyes and crab legs to torment me, I'm salivating for either a beer or wine (forget the food). I'll take one or the other or both or two of each or a case of one, whatever. One week to go, and I weighed-in within 1.3 lbs of my goal this morning with my work clothes on. Be curious to see what I weigh the Monday after Easter, might get ugly (because I'll be on a mission)!


----------



## Boatboy24 (Apr 2, 2017)

One more weekend (then a few more days)!!  I decided to forgo the 'cheat day' today, since I'm so close. And after a ten mile run, it probably would have knocked me out.


----------



## JohnT (Apr 3, 2017)

DAY 36 !!!!!! Just four more days to go (for me). 

Craig / Jim - Fantastic!!! We are almost home guys. Congratulations! 

The wife already made plans for a group of us to go out and celebrate on Friday. It is all down hill from here!


----------



## Boatboy24 (Apr 3, 2017)

My 'falling off the wagon' plans have changed slightly. Turns out, we'll be in Williamsburg on Good Friday, spending the day at Busch Gardens. I love going there and every time we do, we eat lunch in 'Germany' at the Festhaus. Lots of good beers in there, so lunch will likely be washed down with something bubbly and hoppy.


----------



## ceeaton (Apr 3, 2017)

Boatboy24 said:


> My 'falling off the wagon' plans have changed slightly. Turns out, we'll be in Williamsburg on Good Friday, spending the day at Busch Gardens. I love going there and every time we do, we eat lunch in 'Germany' at the Festhaus. Lots of good beers in there, so lunch will likely be washed down with something bubbly and hoppy.


You can use that day to help "rebuild" up some of your alcohol tolerance.

Our plans for a ribeye lunch have turned into a ribeye supper, which in a way is good, I won't have time enough to put down so many glasses of wine that I feel bad on Monday morning. Then the "school night" rule goes into effect and I can't have anything until Friday, though it will be afternoon and not evening since I'll be at our cabin in Tioga County in Northern PA for the weekend. I'm sure my brothers and I will pop a few brews as we clean the place up from a long winters nap.


----------



## JohnT (Apr 5, 2017)

*Woohoo!!!*

Really getting down to it. I got a nice Stag's Leap Artemis all picked out!!!


----------



## Boatboy24 (Apr 5, 2017)

JohnT said:


> Really getting down to it. I got a nice Stag's Leap Artemis all picked out!!!



I'm jealous. Another 9 days for me. But the time really is flying by. So much so that I almost feel like I've cheated in some way by only doing a week or two.


----------



## ceeaton (Apr 5, 2017)

Four days left. I think time is flying because I see light at the end of the tunnel, aka Sunday lunch. I'm thinking a BLT and a beer, possibly not in that order. Forecast is Sunny and 68*F, might hang out in the garage and do some keg sampling too, just need to keep it in line to make it to dinner.


----------



## ceeaton (Apr 6, 2017)

Three days, one hour and 26 minutes to commence alcohol consumption, unless I hold off and wait for my Wife to join me around dinner time. Not gonna happen!

Was at 221 on the postal scale, saw a flash of 220 a few times, so I'm pretty close, hoping to make it 220 by tomorrow morning. (Was 216.2 on home scale, if I'm 215 tomorrow a.m. I'm there).

Edit: 4/7/17 - 5:30 am - 220.0 on the house scale in full uniform. Time to celebrate with some....iced tea.


----------



## ceeaton (Apr 7, 2017)

Almost got there. Here's the "picture or it didn't happen" picture. It is a postal scale, so 220.1 would show up as 221. I'm happy and feel good, so that is all that matters (at least that is what I preach to my Wife). Here's to 200 by Christmas time, and I can toast to that this Sunday.

Remember @JohnT , we need pictures of you drinking and eating this evening!


----------



## JohnT (Apr 7, 2017)

our plan is to go out with friends to a local dive tonight. 

Yesterday, the wife pointed out that my lent ENDS at 8pm. That being the case, she volunteered me to be the "designated driver". 

In other words, I am dry until I get home. 

Not a big deal since this dive bar does not have a good wine selection.


----------



## ceeaton (Apr 7, 2017)

JohnT said:


> our plan is to go out with friends to a local dive tonight.
> 
> Yesterday, the wife pointed out that my lent ENDS at 8pm. That being the case, she volunteered me to be the "designated driver".
> 
> ...



I'd be walking in the door to your wine room by 8:01 pm (at the latest), wine thief strategically placed near the barrels with a clean glass beside it.


----------



## ceeaton (Apr 8, 2017)

John? John? You there?

Well, if you call for me on Monday morning, I will answer. Got Sunday afternoon planned with a side by side beer tasting, hopefully that will keep me behaved until dinner and steaks for the Wife and I (London Broil for the kids).

Still haven't picked out a bottle of vino for my steak yet. Was thinking of a Barboursville Cab Franc, just don't have time to get to Hanover to the State run Store since I'm making a batch of beer today, a Pride of Milford bitter to be precise.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Apr 8, 2017)

Bottled my Winery Series Amarone this morning and had about 1/3 of a bottle left. Decided I'm going to grill steak Thursday night and have that little bit o' wine with it - starting a little before Friday, but Thursday night is close enough.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Apr 8, 2017)

Well, sometimes you just have to be flexible. M-I-L called this morning and decided she wanted to spend some time with the kids tonight and send us off on a date (gosh, we are lucky). We've both been wanting to try Coopers Hawk and it is about the only place we both looked at and said, 'yeah, I'm in the mood for that'. Wife is granting me a cheat day, which I usually take, but have thus far passed on this Lent. But I'm not going there and NOT doing a tasting. So I'll cheat with just a few days left. Then back on the wagon for a few more days.


----------



## ceeaton (Apr 8, 2017)

Boatboy24 said:


> Well, sometimes you just have to be flexible. M-I-L called this morning and decided she wanted to spend some time with the kids tonight and send us off on a date (gosh, we are lucky). We've both been wanting to try Coopers Hawk and it is about the only place we both looked at and said, 'yeah, I'm in the mood for that'. Wife is granting me a cheat day, which I usually take, but have thus far passed on this Lent. But I'm not going there and NOT doing a tasting. So I'll cheat with just a few days left. Then back on the wagon for a few more days.


Well, at least you are cheating with your wife 

Our "special" dinner moved from lunch Sunday, because of some friends who moved away last year coming to visit, to dinner. Now I just got a text that my Wife is meeting with her chemistry tutor friend from class after dinner on Sunday and she wants to move dinner up to 5:30 pm. Since she'll have to drive up to her place, no wine for her, so I guess I'm celebrating on my own. Could have saved money on the steaks and just had burgers and dogs. Thinking of cracking a beer today while I make beer since tomorrows "special-ness" just went the way everything else does around here. Chemistry first, everything else a distant second. Oh bother.


----------



## JohnT (Apr 10, 2017)

Indulge me and please allow me a moment to paint a mental picture.....

You are crossing the Sahara desert. Every bit of common sense you have is screaming at you that this was a bad idea. Under the hot sun, your skin blisters and your mouth becomes so dry that you spend a large amount of time just peeling your stuck tongue from the roof of your mouth. 

The one thing that keeps you plodding on is your guide. A native and trusted local Bedouin tribesman that has lived his whole life in this very same desert. He keeps telling you that an oasis is just 24 hours away where water gushes out of the cold ground. 

The though of that cool, clear water haunts you. Just thinking about that oasis gives you the ability to reach down and plod on. 

Hour by hour, minute by minute, and second by second you think of that oasis. With each footstep, you find that you are more and more relieved by the thought of being that much closer. 

Then, with the oasis just 20 minutes away, your guide ascends a large sand dune. As you see your guide scan the horizon, you can not help but notice a look of concern on his face. 

You ask him what's wrong and he says "I am mistaken, the oasis is another day away". 

Image the heartache and sorrow!!!! 


I had forgotten that I had promise to be the "designated driver" on Friday. We made arrangements to go to a "dive-bar" with some friends. 

So, after a full 40 days it turns out that I had 1 more day to go. By the time I got home, I was too tired to drink and simply went to bed. 

Here is a photo. In case you are wondering, my drink is the diet coke in the plastic glass.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Apr 10, 2017)

JohnT said:


> Indulge me and please allow me a moment to paint a mental picture.....
> 
> You are crossing the Sahara desert. Every bit of common sense you have is screaming at you that this was a bad idea. Under the hot sun, your skin blisters and your mouth becomes so dry that you spend a large amount of time just peeling your stuck tongue from the roof of your mouth.
> 
> ...



That was Friday. What were your Saturday and Sunday like?


----------



## JohnT (Apr 10, 2017)

*Waaaaaaahooooooo!*

On Saturday, the so long awaited end of lent came. 

I spent my time doing what I love to do most. I had alexa playing some great music (a live CSN&Y concert), and spent some quality time in the kitchen cooking and sipping some wine!!! I was in HEAVEN!!!! 

I ended my lent with my 2014 Montepulciano. A very nice choice indeed! It was smooth, complex, and full bodied. Of all the wines that I have made, this one is one of my favorites.

After sipping our way through that, my next selection was my 2014 barrel reserve. Although it was still a little tannic and could definitely use more age, it yummy just the same. 

On Sunday I kept to the diet coke. believe it of not, I was a little hung over. 

I am proud of myself. "Shutting off the tap" was rather easy this year. I had no cheat days and it seems that I spent very little time thinking about how much I missed wine. All I can say is that giving the liver a rest is not as hard as people might think. I especially like the fact that I have lost weight (about 10 pounds)!!

Hopefully, next year I will have even more folks that will want to join in. ( @ceeaton / @boatboy20 - I can count on you guys next year, right???)


Here is a picture of my very first glass of wine taken just before my very first sip!!!


----------



## ceeaton (Apr 10, 2017)

JohnT said:


> Hopefully, next year I will have even more folks that will want to join in. ( @ceeaton / @Boatboy24 - I can count on you guys next year, right???)



We'll see, ask me next year. I think the whole experience was more traumatic for me in the beginning, but the end product has been rather dramatic. Was 214.8 lbs Sunday morning (bathrobe and slippers), that's the lightest I've been in 15+ years. Also have become a light weight drinker, couldn't get past 6 beers yesterday, I think that is a good thing! Now on to 200 lbs or less by Christmas time. We'll see what my new policies do for my weight, and whether I'll follow them for an extended period of time.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Apr 10, 2017)

This year was the easiest yet. I'd actually decided not to cheat, until dear wife wanted to go to Coopers Hawk on Saturday. Well, these last couple days will be a breeze. It was particularly helpful as I was training for a 10 mile run that I did last weekend. I'm working on a half marathon for May 21st and will probably continue fairly limited consumption until then. Its kinda hard to wake up early on a Saturday or Sunday morning and run 8-12 miles if you drank a bottle of wine the night before. I also noticed that my recovery time from longer training runs was A LOT faster.


----------



## mainshipfred (Apr 10, 2017)

Congrats to those giving up wine for Lent, but isn't Lent over this Thursday the 13th?


----------



## ceeaton (Apr 10, 2017)

mainshipfred said:


> Congrats to those giving up wine for Lent, but isn't Lent over this Thursday the 13th?



I attempted to give it up for 40 days for health reasons. Lent is just a nice measuring stick, time wise, to follow along with. I'm studying my Bible more during Lent. If I gave it up for Lent, I think I'd be required, depending on the denomination you might attend, to indulge in what I gave up on Sunday's, which defeated the purpose for me to go without alcohol.


----------



## JohnT (Apr 10, 2017)

mainshipfred said:


> Congrats to those giving up wine for Lent, but isn't Lent over this Thursday the 13th?


 

Lent is 40 days, mimmicking the sacrifice that Jesus made in the desert just after being baptized. 

But, the period between ash Wednesday and Easter is actually 46 days. Traditionally, Sundays are not considered as part of lent. Since there are 6 Sundays between Ash Wednesday and Easter, we have a span of 46 days. 

To me, I preferred to do a straight 40 days as my Lenten sacrifice. I think drinking on Sundays would have defeated the purpose. Also, since I had my last drink on 2/26 (started a little early), my 40 days ended last Friday.


----------

